# Best Place to buy a used kayak?



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Look no further...top of the page under gear swap.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I second that! Aside from your local kayak shop's boat swap, that link at the top of the page is your best bet. Browse through the forum, there are always a million previous discussions where other beginners have posted "I want to learn to kayak, what used boat should I buy?"


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Check with CKS- we take trade ins on boats, so we often have some used boats for sale. Our largest selction is during swaps and at the beginning of the season. Right now I have a Waveport X in great condition for $250. Its about perfect for your size. Call the Salida store if interested at(719)-539-2920. Ckeck the BV shop at 1888-CO-KAYAK for other used boats we might have.

Also, you save 15% on accessories (helmets, paddles, etc etc)
when you buy a boat here, so its a great deal for someone who's just starting out (or anyone really).

Everyone else is right, the buzz's gear swap i the best used boat resource for CO.


----------

